# Smok Bec



## Ryan (7/7/14)

Have you seen this looks really cool for the techie vape out there 
It has bluetooth can you can adjust your vape from your phone
SMOK BEC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan (7/7/14)

Specs:
3V~12V in 0.5v increasement 
6W~36W in 1W inceasement 
PWM High Frequency Flat Signal 
APP Approved in Apple store 
Operate by BEC Pro and Cellphone 
More App function is adding 
High current, subohm can be used on it


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/14)

would be cool if it had a two way pager function.... I keep misplacing my mod and my phone, mind you they are usually together 

its kinda cool in a look-what-I-got kinda way but now you need a completely seperate gadget for the first gadget, I think the novelty will wear off long before the debt on your credit card is paid


----------



## VapeTownZA (7/7/14)

Wow. Now that is something I could use! Puff counter may frighten me though haha. Looks very usefull in terms of the info though. Any stockist?


----------



## Ross44 (7/7/14)

looks like a sweet light sabour! what do you think they will go for? im saving for a Cana mod, but will totally get this instead


----------



## VapeTownZA (7/7/14)

Looks like roughly $99-$129 
http://bevapehappy.com/shop/early-preorder-special-smoktech-bec-pro-36w-mod/


----------



## HPBotha (7/7/14)

Mine is leaving SMOK on the 15th of June!!! Review model!!! yipeeee!!! no news on Anroid app yet. Has mechanical bypass mode so you can fire down to 0.1Ω.

cannot wait!!!! Sent four emails already since 01-07

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (7/7/14)

ill buy another reo with that kind of cash , without a doubt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/7/14)

shabbar said:


> ill buy another reo with that kind of cash , without a doubt


Got it at cost


----------



## shabbar (7/7/14)

how did you pull that off


----------



## HPBotha (7/7/14)

I am VERY resourcefull and have a great set of networks


----------



## shabbar (7/7/14)

good on you mate


----------



## shabbar (7/7/14)

do let us know , a full review will be expected

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/14)

shabbar said:


> how did you pull that off


And www.wiesjoupappa.com might give you a clue.


----------



## shabbar (7/7/14)

website is offline ...


----------



## Andre (7/7/14)

shabbar said:


> website is offline ...


Exactly, and read the notice. That is the web site of our honourable @HPBotha if I am not mistaken. A vape entrepeneur in the making.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/7/14)

Andre said:


> Exactly, and read the notice. That is the web site of our honourable @HPBotha if I am not mistaken. A vape entrepeneur in the making.


 
duuuuude offline is not the same under development. ... have some ideas for some VERY cheap importing of tech for vapers and vaper vendors so i am dotting 'i's and crossing 't's and spending waaaaay to much on architecture from my vapefund doing it.

you will notice the countdown- -- - probably going to extend it another week at this rate.  sorry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (7/7/14)

sounds exciting .... good luck man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/7/14)

shabbar said:


> sounds exciting .... good luck man


Thanks - i think i might make a few people angry, or very happy with what i have planned. might need to develop two seperate portals for the site. will have to see during the beta test. just so many hurdles to cross.

keep on Vaping!!!


----------



## ET (7/7/14)

go hp go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

